# Buying a used car for export



## plop

There are some really nice original old Fords in Portugal and would love to bring one home to the UK. Is it true that you can only buy a secodhand car if you reside in Portugal?
I have been told this but it seems a little strange with Portugal being in the EEC.


----------



## canoeman

You do need a Portuguese Fiscal number but you *don't* need to be a Resident

Fiscal number: is a Portuguese Tax Number, when you buy a car they are registered to your number, yes there are some nice old cars around, little rot either with climate and not salting roads, but not necessarily cheap.

Importing into UK is easy and not terribly expensive.


----------



## silvers

You need a fiscal number as canoeman says but you will also need to show some viable id. Passport will do.


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, I have a site that locates and sells classic cars, have been a fan of classic cars & bikes for decades and I wouldn't recommend buying a classic car in Portugal for export because of the cost...... 

For example, you can buy a really good mid 1960s (LHD) Merc SL190 in Africa for around E10K and here in Portugal, you'd be paying E45K or so for the same car. 

Export/shipping from RSA to Europe costs something in the region of around E2K and import costs vary from country to country.

I won't post the website because I'm not a site sponsor here but feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## harkovanderher

Hello all, it appears I'm running into the same issue. I'm in Lisbon trying to purchase a 4x4 landrover. The owner can not sell it to me as the car cannot go into my name as I reside officially in the USA. Today I have been to IMT and was told that without a tax ID I cannot register the car, meaning the seller cannot get it off their name. Unless he cancels the plates, but that means going to the police and a whole lot of paperwork. Even then, what kind of paperwork do I get to export the car to the USA?? I have done this several times in Germany and Holland, and it was never an issue. You give them the plates, they give you an export document and if desired a 2 week temporary tag that you can use to drive the car to wherever it needs to go..

All help appreciated!!


----------



## travelling-man

All you need is a fiscal number which you can get from the fiscal office in about 20 minutes & an address of convenience which any lawyer can provide you with.


----------



## harkovanderher

I also tried the "direccao geral de informatica e apoio aos servicostributarios eaduaneiros" which is a customs building where one would do car-exporting related things. Strangely enough nobody speaks english apart from the guards at government buildings. I speak French, German and English but no Portugues yet. This visit was fruitful as to the point they referred me to 
"Alfandega Maritima Lisboa" which supposedly is on the Av. Brasilia "near the Museu Oriente"
when I told them the car wasn't staying in Europe but has to go to the USA. 

An exact address was not available so I drove around that museum some, then decided I rather get stuff organized in rural Africa and left...:confused2:


----------



## harkovanderher

travelling-man said:


> All you need is a fiscal number which you can get from the fiscal office in about 20 minutes & an address of convenience which any lawyer can provide you with.


wow you're fast!! I am on a campsite with my camper, could I use that address? Furthermore, what all do I need to get this so desired fiscal number? I have one in italy by the way, would this work being EU? At MTI they gave me a form "Requerimento de Rigistro Automovel" and the guard, who was the interpreter, said that my EU fiscal number would work if I have the official document/ card to prove it's an actual existing ID. (I lived in Italy for a while)


----------



## travelling-man

harkovanderher said:


> wow you're fast!! I am on a campsite with my camper, could I use that address? Furthermore, what all do I need to get this so desired fiscal number? I have one in italy by the way, would this work being EU? At MTI they gave me a form "Requerimento de Rigistro Automovel" and the guard, who was the interpreter, said that my EU fiscal number would work if I have the official document/ card to prove it's an actual existing ID. (I lived in Italy for a while)


That would depend on the campsite owner & individual fiscal office...... why not appoint a layer & use his address?


----------



## harkovanderher

travelling-man said:


> That would depend on the campsite owner & individual fiscal office...... why not appoint a layer & use his address?


why spend money if it's not necessary... If my EU tax ID that I have works, then I'm good. Well, that depends on the paperwork they give me to go with the landrover. It has to be full and complete to be able to import the car into the USA.


----------



## travelling-man

OK. You didn't say you wanted to import a Landy into the US......... You need to be VERY careful with that as many of them don't comply with various US standards & it's not uncommon for them to be seized & (I believe) crushed.

If your EU tax ID works then use it but if not you need the PT version & it'll cost a few Euros so in either case it's not much of a problem.


----------



## harkovanderher

travelling-man said:


> OK. You didn't say you wanted to import a Landy into the US......... You need to be VERY careful with that as many of them don't comply with various US standards & it's not uncommon for them to be seized & (I believe) crushed.
> 
> If your EU tax ID works then use it but if not you need the PT version & it'll cost a few Euros so in either case it's not much of a problem.


There are ways to bring them into the usa. it's work, but they're rare there and desirable. 
indeed I will try with the EU tax nr first.


----------



## MickinUS

harkovanderher said:


> There are ways to bring them into the usa. it's work, but they're rare there and desirable.
> indeed I will try with the EU tax nr first.


I presume you just register it as a classic car if it's over 20 years


----------



## travelling-man

MickinUS said:


> I presume you just register it as a classic car if it's over 20 years


Not as easy as that.

There are a variety of US standards that they fail to meet such as pollution & safety etc and there have been occasions where the vehicles have been seized & I believe crushed by US authorities.

I'm sure you'll find plenty of info if you Google it.

I'm not suggesting it's impossible to do it just that the subject be properly researched before trying to do it.


----------



## travelling-man

Here you go:

The Feds Just Seized 40 Land Rovers Imported To The U.S. 

Exclusive: Feds Declare War on Imported Land Rover Defenders – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog 

Homeland Security to return seized Land Rover Defenders to U.S. buyers | Hemmings Daily 

Illegally imported Land Rover Defender gets crushed | Digital Trends


----------



## harkovanderher

As far as I know, and up to now I've imported a 1977 landcruiser and a 1986 mercedes diesel, if it's over 25 years old it's EPA and DOT exempt in 48 states. not hawaii and California. But can be brought in just fine. is this a recent change in the law?


----------



## travelling-man

I'm no expert on this & just happen to be a general classic fan but as I understand it, the fact that parts can be so easily swapped on LRs means they can be very easily ringed & newer vehicles were/are being imported as older/tax free vehicles.

A Google search will show it's been going on for years but US authorities have only taken serious action in recent years.


----------



## harkovanderher

well.. I got the car in my name! But, not really as I'm waiting for the title to arrive in the mail. They said "about a week" but I have a feeling this may take quite a bit longer? Anyone have experience with this? 
I'm about to leave for the usa and would really love to take the wonderful vehicle with me!


----------

